
Doing What I Love...Not Sure It Is Work...StockTwits - prakash
http://howardlindzon.com/?p=3972
======
dmix
"but making content is not something I recommend to friends."

Couldn't agree more, I give newspapers and (sometimes) mainstream blogs credit
in that area.

